

A Tumblr Theme Built on Twitter’s Bootstrap Framework - mikejarema
https://github.com/mikejarema/bootstrap-tumblr-theme

======
mikejarema
I've written briefly about this theme on my personal blog as well:
[http://mikejarema.com/post/19592127057/a-tumblr-theme-
built-...](http://mikejarema.com/post/19592127057/a-tumblr-theme-built-on-
twitters-bootstrap-framework)

